
Habits of Highly Effective Software Developers - imeyou
http://blog.stackraft.com/the-7-habits-of-highly-effective-software-developers/
======
softwarelimits
Here is another one: a highly effective programmer will never use a low
contrast design for publishing text that somebody should read. Never. Low
contrast design is a very good indicator for unawareness and non-thinking
followers.

It is good advice to stay away from companies that publish low contrast
things.

